# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο Κούκλε(α);; μου.........

## Gardelius

Δεν θέλω να πω "πολλά"..... 

Απλά να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.....

και να* θυμάμαι μόνο αυτές τις εικόνες..... 

*

----------


## mitsman

Ωχ... ελα ρε Λιακο.... Λυπαμαι!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σ ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι.  :Sad0121:

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!!! Λιακο.  

Ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον δημιουργο του.

----------


## ninos

Λυπαμαι πολυ Λιακο, να εισαι καλα να τον θυμασαι φιλαρακο.. Ηταν το κοκκινο που δεν ξεραμε το φυλο του ;

----------


## johnakos32

Πωπω πολυ κριμα , τι να κανουμε τωρα ..... :: λυπαμαι ... ξαφνικο ηταν? Ας φυγει με αυτα τα κατακοκκινα φτερα να πεταξει ψηλα μακρυα σε μαγικα κλαδια .

----------


## geog87

Κριμα ρε Ηλια...

----------


## Gardelius

Ευχαριστώ παίδες...

ναι Στέλιο _αυτό ήταν...._

----------


## geog87

Ηλια τι ακριβως εγινε???το πουλι δεν ηταν κατω με τους γονεις σου???

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Ηλια! καλο ταξιδι να εχει το μικρουλι  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι ρε Λιακο ...

----------


## vasilakis13

Λυπάμαι πολύ Ηλία!!!Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχουλα του

----------


## euaggelia

Ηλια λυπαμαι πολυ  πολυ..... :sad:

----------


## NIKOSP

κριμα...... :sad:

----------


## serafeim

Λυπαμαι Ηλια!!  :sad: 

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του!!

----------


## panos70

κριμα ρε Ηλια ,λυπαμαι πολυ

----------


## BillMat

Λυπαμαι, πραγματικα πανεμορφο, κριμα, πολυ κριμα !!  :Sick0004:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα....  :sad: 
Ας αναπαυτεί η ψυχούλα του....

----------


## panoss

Λυπάμαι πολυ φιλε μου

----------


## VASSILIOS

:sad:  Κριμα Λιακο, λυπαμαι. Ξερεις τους λογους?

----------


## Vrasidas

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε Ηλία... δεν υπάρχουν λόγια. Είθε να θυμάσαι τις καλές σας στιγμές και να χαίρεσαι.

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλο ταξιδη να εχει το πουλακι να ειναι παντα καλα στον διμιουργο του.

----------


## teo24

Κριμα ρε φιλαρακι..... :Sick0004:

----------


## olga

Ηλία λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## ARMANDO

Λιάκο, κι ότι εχθες λίγες ώρες πριν μου λεγες πως ταλαιπωρείται.... είναι πραγματικά κρίμα... 

Τόσο καιρό έκανες όμως τα μέγιστα για το πουλάκι... ξερω πόσο αγαπας τα κόκκινα όσο εγώ... και καταλαβαίνω τη πίκρα... σε λίγο καιρό όμως θα έχεις ανάλογους απογόνους σαν αυτό το κούκλο...είμαι σίγουρος... :winky:

----------


## geog87

> Λιάκο, κι ότι εχθες λίγες ώρες πριν μου λεγες πως ταλαιπωρείται.... είναι πραγματικά κρίμα... 
> 
> Τόσο καιρό έκανες όμως τα μέγιστα για το πουλάκι... ξερω πόσο αγαπας τα κόκκινα όσο εγώ... και καταλαβαίνω τη πίκρα... σε λίγο καιρό όμως θα έχεις ανάλογους απογόνους σαν αυτό το κούκλο...είμαι σίγουρος...


ας τον Πανο να λεει...Ηλια ηρθε η ωρα για τιμπραντο!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Οχι ρε φιλε... :Sick0004:  λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι ηλια..

----------


## lefteris13

λυπαμαι, ηταν ομορφο..κοριτσι!

----------


## geo_ilion

καλο ταξιδι στο μικρουλι σου ηλια λυπαμε πολυ

----------


## saxo_29

Ηλια λυπαμε ρε φιλαρακι.

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι πολύ :sad:  Κρίμα  :sad:

----------


## gpapjohn

Λυπάμαι πολύ Ηλία...

----------


## luminosa

ήταν πολύ όμορφο....  :sad:

----------


## orion

κρίμα ρε φίλε κρίμα  :sad:

----------


## krigopo

:sad:     Λυπάμαι

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κρίμα, τι όμορφο πουλάκι! Γιατί;;;; 

-ίσως έχει γραφτεί αλλού, δεν έχω δει....

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ *Όλους.

Ειλικρινά....

Δεν* γνωρίζω τα "αίτια" ....

Ήταν  ένα _ιδιαίτερο πουλάκι_ 

Σίγουρα εκεί  είναι  _ " Ε λ ε υ θ ε ρ ο "_

----------

